

HN Argument: Main Reason Why Flash Will Remain The Preferred Online Video Tool  - doc-film

Video bandwidth is expensive and unless the bills are covered there is no way of providing a quality service period...<p>Doc-film-Net is sticking with Flash.
======
hyperbolist
Bitrate is the primary determinant for bandwidth consumption, no?

------
doc-film
err, HN has just cut out the entire content of the argument? what gives PG?

